
Your brain gets used to lying as you do it more - endswapper
http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/24/13375950/lying-brain-dishonesty-study-learning-to-lie-amygdala
======
kafkaesq
Confirms long-term personal observation of people gifted with this "skill".

------
synicalx
As someone who used to lie a lot as a child, this is 100% true. I have to
think through half of what I say before I say it to work out whether I'm lying
or not, most ridiculous 'habit' ever.

------
gozur88
This isn't surprising. Some people lie out of habit - they lie even when it
doesn't benefit them.

